

How to Hide a DIV using jQuery - meenutanwar21
http://www.webdeveloperjuice.com/2013/12/27/code-snippet-to-hide-a-div-when-user-clicks-outside-of-it-using-jquery/

======
drcongo
This is the second time I've seen an "article" from this site posted here and
receive upvotes. Maybe I'm old, but I don't quite get the joke.

~~~
dang
It was because of a voting ring. I just banned this site and the other ones
they've been promoting.

------
sudhirj
Was this written by a bot?

